# California fluff needs saved from high kill shelter!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

His last day is today!!!!

*







*

*URGENT SAN BERNARDINO CITY SHELTER DOGS* 
This DOG - ID#A436117 Available 10/24
I am a male, white Maltese.
The shelter st... aff think I am about 9 months old.
I have been at the shelter since Oct 18, 2012.
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=SBCT.A436117
For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino City Animal Control at (909) 384-1304
Ask for information about animal ID number A436117
See more
Small breed dogs available at San Bernardino City Animal Shelter, 333 Chandler Place, San Bernardino, CA.1 (909) 384-1304 Tuesday-Saturday 10:00AM to 5:00PMClosed Sunday/Monday by: Lois Chisholm


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

This makes me so sad  I hope someone rescues him!!!! If only I was not on the other side of the country


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, I hope someone scoops him up soon. He looks very friendly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

All of our Cali folks....can someone get there? I'm in VA or I'd be there already!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Has anyone contacted AMA etc so they could pull? He is a baby with such trusting eyes. We cannot allow one more human to let him down!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How heartbreaking. Look at his little tail wagging. Hope something good happens for him soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - did you get in touch with Edie?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my poor little guy!!! I hope he can get out soon! Bump for this little innocent guy!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG!!! Somebody do something! I'm in Florida!! Please, what can I do??


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Where in California is he?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - did you get in touch with Edie?


Yes they're full up and Bron and Judy are laid up so rigth now,I can't think of any one...


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Is in the San Francisco area???


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

This dog is rely pulling at my heart strings!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too, so hard being across the country and five of my own plus a kitty to care for....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he's just a puppy, did it say 9 months old?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

yukki said:


> Is in the San Francisco area???


No in the mountains east of LA


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you cross-posting this from another site? (I'm assuming so and wondering if whoever runs that site might provide some ideas.)


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have contacted a friend of mine in SF and she is going to try to find someone. I have also posted this on FB. I can only pray that someone will go get him. If someone can get him and keep him temporarily, I will try go get him here. I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

For all of the wonderful things the SM people do, it is a crime that this little man will have to die because we cannot get him. My heart aches tonight. I will keep praying that someone will take him home and love him and care for him like he deserves.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying, praying, praying!!! Oh how I wish I could be on the West Coast right now!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

And how are kill shelters even legal?!!!! It just makes me so mad to see such an injustice...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there an online link for this?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, is there anyway I can help by picking him up and dropping him off at another no-kill shelter? I am ready to donate money if that's what another shelter would want. I can also donate to this shelter if that means they will keep him alive. In short, is there anyway I can 'sponsor' the pup short of bringing him home with me?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*URGENT SAN BERNARDINO CITY SHELTER DOGS*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> And how are kill shelters even legal?!!!! It just makes me so mad to see such an injustice...


Get mad at all the idiotic, evil, greedy backyard breeders just trying to make a buck--it's their fault our shelters are overflowing with innocent dogs like this who suffer greatly. And I get mad too at people who *knowingly* support such "greeders" therefore allowing dogs like this to be killed


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

P.S. I hope and pray for a miracle for this boy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Rescues and no kill shelters are already overflowing. What this guy needs is a foster or adopter.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Get mad at all the idiotic, evil, greedy backyard breeders just trying to make a buck--it's their fault our shelters are overflowing with innocent dogs like this who suffer greatly. And I get mad too at people who *knowingly* support such "greeders" therefore allowing dogs like this to be killed


Oh trust me I am mad at them too! Heck I even supported a pet store when I got Bella. Oh how I have learned and how it will haunt me forever. With every single face that shows up needing a home.... I'd give most anything to roll back the clock and change that choice. It's the only way to stop this...well that and legislation! We can support other countries, war and we don't even want to know what else, but we can't keep Gods creatures alive? ...hmmmpff. If one of the two Presidential candidates would take a stand on THAT issue....I'd donate and advocate way more for them!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bridget, you didn't know--it was an honest mistake. Some people still support these mills even when they come on SM and get educated. That's what infuriates me. 

I agree about legislation. Southern California is so out of control right now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you, but I did know to some degree. Like so many I chose to hear and see the parts I wanted to. I made a mistake...I own it and I will repent and do everything I can to right the wrong. I owe it to Bella, to her siblings, her parents (God be with them) and all the others before and after her. Anyway.....I pray that this beautiful little boy finds a perfect family tonight before it is too late. He is just a baby!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I wish I could help. I live in a small rented apartment and cannot take in another dog right now. 

Is there really no other way for even a band aid solution? I can help financially if someone else from LA area has space. I know money is not the answer but there has to be some way out!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anybody know what happened to this precious bundle????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

HE'S SAFE:chili::chili: He was adopted about 2 hours ago. :thumbsup::chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....That made my day!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

THANK GOD!!! :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was so afraid to look,I'm glad he got rescued!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!! That little one pulled so hard on my heartstrings that I was crying yesterday because there was nothing I could do to help him living here in Florida! God bless the ones who saved his life! Needless to say, I am sooooo relieved! He looks like a bundle of love!!!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I was scared to read this thread! So glad it had a happy ending. :heart:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope he can be saved. I would do it, but I am here in Canada. Praying hard that he will be rescued


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I just saw this and was so glad to finally get to the last page to see that he was saved! I was about ready to pay to have him sent to me if he was still alive and no one had gotten him. I hope he will have a long, safe, happy life!


----------

